# HUD question



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

OK...forwarding another question from one of my clients:

Is the position of the HUD adjustable? I've read the manual and it doesn't seem so. This particular client of mine is vertically challenged, and he has to adjust the seat to an uncomfortable position to get the HUD in line. Any thoughts? This is the first one I've delivered with it, and let me just say that (for the normally statured among us) the HUD ROCKS!!!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

philippek said:


> OK...forwarding another question from one of my clients:
> 
> Is the position of the HUD adjustable? I've read the manual and it doesn't seem so. This particular client of mine is vertically challenged, and he has to adjust the seat to an uncomfortable position to get the HUD in line. Any thoughts? This is the first one I've delivered with it, and let me just say that (for the normally statured among us) the HUD ROCKS!!!


Sorry that I can't help. We haven't had any interest in the HUD option thus far, and it's certainly not something we'd order for stock. I have yet to see the system "in the flesh".


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Philippek: I went through a long conversation with BMWNA on the HUD. I am both somewhat vertically challenged, but my real question was on the visual acuity required to use it. Although I have no problem seeing the street sign, reading it is another matter! Also, forget about home addresses. I need to park, get out and walk right up to it to be able to read it.

Bottom line... Position is not adjustable, they said. Brightness is. I did not order the HUD as I was pretty sure I wouldn't be able to read anything but MPH with it being 6 virtual feet away.

HTH,

Sam


----------



## 545iSMG (Feb 25, 2004)

I was thinking about the vertically challenged yesterday as I was looking at my HUD.

I would have guessed that it wasn't adjustable (except for brightness) but it was a good question.

My bigger question is for Sam:

How are you able to see road signs, etc. if you can't make out the letters? Construction signs?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

sj3 said:


> Philippek: I went through a long conversation with BMWNA on the HUD. I am both somewhat vertically challenged, but my real question was on the visual acuity required to use it. Although I have no problem seeing the street sign, reading it is another matter! Also, forget about home addresses. I need to park, get out and walk right up to it to be able to read it.
> 
> Bottom line... Position is not adjustable, they said. Brightness is. I did not order the HUD as I was pretty sure I wouldn't be able to read anything but MPH with it being 6 virtual feet away.
> 
> ...


 I hate to say this, but I didn't think it was legal to drive with vision that bad...


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I can't believe the HUD display position is not adjustable. The rudimentary versions implemented by GM in the '80s have always been both height- and brightness-adjustable. How does BMW's system accomodate people of various heights? :dunno:


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Exit signs on highways have larger print on them. Construction signs have clear dark shapes on them with a good contrast with the backround (yellow). My problem is with fine detail at a distance. I have no problem seeing the cars, brake lights, stop lights/signs, people way ahead of me, but forget about seeing what color someone's eyes are in the car next to me, or reading the license plate of someone 3 or 4 cars (guess) ahead. If someone at the airport is holding up a sign they wrote with a bic pen, I need to be right on top of it. If they use a thick black marker, same size letters, I can read it from a good ways away. Make any sense?

Sam


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> I can't believe the HUD display position is not adjustable. The rudimentary versions implemented by GM in the '80s have always been both height- and brightness-adjustable. How does BMW's system accomodate people of various heights? :dunno:


 Yeah, Klaus should get on that right after he makes camber, toe and castor all easily adjustable adjustable...


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Those things are not unusable if they are not driver-adjustable.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks for all your replies gents. Despite the HUDs fixed position, I found it to be a neat little gadget. About as necessary as a rear-view camera, but lots of people seem to dig that on other makes as well. And although this one customer of mine really can't use it I found that anyone between my height (5'8") and about 6'3" could put it to good use.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

philippek said:


> Thanks for all your replies gents. Despite the HUDs fixed position, I found it to be a neat little gadget. About as necessary as a rear-view camera, but lots of people seem to dig that on other makes as well. And although this one customer of mine really can't use it I found that anyone between my height (5'8") and about 6'3" could put it to good use.


Our BMW rep was by today with is new demo, and he asked me if I had seen the HUD yet. I told him I hadn't, and he give me the keys to his 530 and told me to check it out. I played around with it a bit, but couldn't figure out the whole system. What exactly is it supposed to show? All I could get out of it was the speedometer reading, as well as a fasten seatbelts warning. Also, as I moved around in the seat to try various seating positions, I noticed that the display dimmed and almost totally disappeared as I moved. To get it to operate at it's brightest level, I had to sit in an awkward position.

My opinion is that it is a cool gadget for those that like gadgets, but it really is not a must, and it is actually a bit awkward. I know I wouldn't spend the money if I were buying one...


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

On my Grand Prix, the HUD displayed the speed at all times. When I switched radio stations (using either the steering wheel or normal controls), the station would be briefly displayed on the HUD. Certain dummy light messages would be duplicated on the HUD as well.

The C5 HUD did all of these and also displayed RPM, among other things. The C6 HUD uses a light matrix instead of a simple segmented display, which means that it will be extremely versatile in what it can/will display.

Once I got used to it (couple of day), the HUD was indispensible. It was great not having to take my eyes off the road to check my speed or to switch stations. Doesn't seem like much, perhaps, but it made a huge difference and I really missed it when I picked up the '99 M3.

The GM HUD is heigh adjustable and brightness adjustable. In addition to a manual dimmer switch, I believe it would use an ambient light sensor to automatically dim itself in certain situations.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

The HUD will show speed, Cruise Control (if activated), and Navigation Instructions (distance to next turn, etc), if activated. It will also show the standard complement of warnings (seatbelt, door ajar, low fuel) if any of those conditions exist. Like JetFire said, it's wonderful when you get used to it, and I was used to it in nothing flat.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Ill pass on HUD. Other than navigation none of those settings is critical to me operating the car or worth distractiong my attention from the things going on around me.

Its a gee whiz technology better suited to Lexus than BMW.


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

I like the sound of HUD. I'm going to check it out when my dealer gets a car in that has it. Even just to see the speed would be useful, I often have a hard time looking at the speedometer - the steering wheel is in the way.

Regarding HUD - how is it affected by tinted windows? I'm thinking of getting them in the new car.

- Dave


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I don't know the particulars of the BMW system, but tinted windows should not be an issue. The HUD projects its image onto the windshield, which idn't going to be tinted anyway.


----------



## 545iSMG (Feb 25, 2004)

LmtdSlip said:


> Ill pass on HUD. Other than navigation none of those settings is critical to me operating the car or worth distractiong my attention from the things going on around me.
> 
> Its a gee whiz technology better suited to Lexus than BMW.


I'm not sure I understand your logic. The whole principle of the HUD is to *NOT * "distract your attention from the things going on around you".

You admit that nav is a critical feature. I've used (hud-less) cars with nav for some years now and in the E60, now that the directional arrows are in the HUD, it's unbelievable how simple and "undistracting" it is to see what turns you're supposed to take next without taking your eyes off the road. *The information is literally ON the ROAD!*

Having the speed and cruise settings there are nice too but I have to say, having nav displayed there alone makes it worth the price! You also get various warning indications (like check control warnings). The only thing I think they should add is an indicator for the gear you are in if the car is an SMG or Steptronic.

Yes, it's gee whiz technology. Why doesn't it belong on a BMW? Does Lexus have active steering? Does Lexus have SMG? Why can't BMW be an innovator? They innovate all the time. If anything, what targets does Lexus set their sights on when they introduce cars? BMW & M-B!


----------



## zhangqj (Apr 6, 2003)

545iSMG said:


> what targets does Lexus set their sights on when they introduce cars? BMW & M-B!


Lexus targets BMW bacause it's taking BMW's customers.


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

Jetfire said:


> I don't know the particulars of the BMW system, but tinted windows should not be an issue. The HUD projects its image onto the windshield, which idn't going to be tinted anyway.


I've never had tinted windows before, but I thought that one did get the windshield tinted, as well as the other windows. No? Isn't that what most people do? Other than looking kinda cool, my main goal is to keep the interior of the car cooler, if I get black seats.

If the windshield is tinted, then it seems like that would affect the HUD, making it more opaque on the windshield.

- Dave


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Dave T said:


> I've never had tinted windows before, but I thought that one did get the windshield tinted, as well as the other windows. No? Isn't that what most people do? Other than looking kinda cool, my main goal is to keep the interior of the car cooler, if I get black seats.
> 
> If the windshield is tinted, then it seems like that would affect the HUD, making it more opaque on the windshield.
> 
> - Dave


Generally, there is no tinting allowed on the windshield, save a visor strip along the top, which varies in width by state. Some states don't even allow tinting on the front door windows, or require that the front tint be lighter than the back tint.

Regardless of the state, I would think it's pretty universal that you cannot apply tint film over the entire windshield.

-MrB


----------



## 2Crucial (Mar 8, 2004)

anyone have a pic of the hud in use? i would like to see what it looks like. sounds really cool. thanks!

edwin


----------

